# JBuilder2007 -> JSP



## Frank Hahn (13. Dez 2007)

Ich arbeite mit der JBuilder2007 JBuilder 2007 Enterprise BALM English-Version. Ich möchte ein kleines JSP - Projekt erstellen. Weis jemand wie ich ein JSP - Projekt hierunter erstelle? In der Hilfe steht: :###



> Creating JavaServer Pages (JSP) files
> Most types of JSP files can be created using the New JSP File wizard. To create a basic JSP file using the wizard, complete the following steps:
> 
> Create a dynamic Web project if you have not already done so.
> In the Project Explorer, expand your project and right click on your WebContent folder or on a subfolder under WebContent. Note that if you choose any other folder in which to create the JSP, then it will not be included in the WAR file that is deployed to the server. In addition, link validation will not encompass files that are not under the WebContent folder.



Aber unter New->Project finde ich nirgends dynamic Web project! :?: 

Danke für eure Hilfe
Frank


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2007)

*verschieb*


----------



## bronks (14. Dez 2007)

Frank Hahn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Aber unter New->Project finde ich nirgends dynamic Web project! :?: ...


Dann verwende genau dieses dafür. Ein nacktes JSP-Project gibt es nicht.


----------

